# Found 2 NICE whitetail sheds...



## outdoorlivin247 (Feb 22, 2009)

Went out to cut up a Hickory today w/ my dad and thought I would take a quick walk after...Thought the deer might be dropping thier antlers and so be it I found 2 really nice sheds...One of the 2 is a deer I had at 40 yard twice during the last day of gun season...The long tined one measure 68" and the other measured 65"...That should put them both in the 150" to 170" range next year...


----------



## blly8325 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Sheds*



outdoorlivin247 said:


> Went out to cut up a Hickory today w/ my dad and thought I would take a quick walk after...Thought the deer might be dropping thier antlers and so be it I found 2 really nice sheds...One of the 2 is a deer I had at 40 yard twice during the last day of gun season...The long tined one measure 68" and the other measured 65"...That should put them both in the 150" to 170" range next year...



Nice, how were the body's on those deer last season? Nice and beefy sheds did you polish them a bit or was that the deer's doing?


----------



## carvinmark (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice find.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Feb 23, 2009)

blly8325 said:


> Nice, how were the body's on those deer last season? Nice and beefy sheds did you polish them a bit or was that the deer's doing?



The long tined one is the one I had 40 yards from me...I am guessing he is just 3 1/2 yr old...His body was long and thin...I did not have a good clean shot so I passed...The bow hunter in me coming out...Not sure if I had seen the other one...

That is the way I found them, just brought the home and took the pic..Need to get back out and look for the other sides...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Feb 24, 2009)

Here are some more...


----------



## Kemper (Mar 2, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Went out to cut up a Hickory today w/ my dad and thought I would take a quick walk after...Thought the deer might be dropping thier antlers and so be it I found 2 really nice sheds...One of the 2 is a deer I had at 40 yard twice during the last day of gun season...The long tined one measure 68" and the other measured 65"...That should put them both in the 150" to 170" range next year...


----------

